# German Pen Companies?



## djmundle

I searched online for German pen manufactures and my search came up the most popular companies but I am interested in knowing more companies than Montblanc, Rotring, and Diplomat. Thanks for your help.


----------



## cedarman320

djmundle said:


> I searched online for German pen manufactures and my search came up the most popular companies but I am interested in knowing more companies than Montblanc, Rotring, and Diplomat. Thanks for your help.


When you say you came across the most popular companies, did that include Pelikan and Lamy? Pelikan is well respected/loved and makes some of the finest piston fillers. Some of their entry level 200 series can be had for well under $100 dollars, with their higher end close to $1000 and the sky is the limit for some LE's. Lamy has a simple, clean design, with the Lamy 2000 being the quintessential Bauhaus design (~$100), with simliar styling for their less expensive (~$20) yet reliable Safari line, among others.

Rick


----------



## Dave E

Pelikans are very nice, as are Lamys. I used a Lamy for a few years and was very happy with it. Today my main daily users are a Namiki VP and a Pelikan M800 (and the M800 is the nicer writer of the two). An entry level M200 is a good pen, and the piston filling system actually generates an impressive ink reserve.


----------



## Hary

Pelikan is my favourite. Faber Castell makes nice pens too :-!


----------



## KRW

+1 for Pelikans. Mine get a lot more shirt time than my MB's.|>


krw


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

Pelikan is in my top 3 as well. I have a funny Pelikan story:

I was in a taxi in near Kuala Lumpur in 2005 visiting my office and noticed a big Pelikan sign in the industrial area on the outskirts. I asked the cab driver to take a detour and stop at the building.

It turned out be Pelikan factory and distribution center. I walked in and there was a very nice young lady :-d and she showed me to this nice showroom where the entire collection was on display as well all LE pens. I bought a few since these were almost at cost (they accepted cash only).

Then I inquired about the factory and I was told that Pelikans major investor (or owner) is a welathy gentleman from Malaysia/Singapore. Pelikan is a Geman company but Pens are manufactured here.

When I was there last year I went to a very nice pen store in Kuala Lumpur called Pen Gallery and struck up a conversation with the owner. He was the director of the Pelikan factory :-! but now owns this amazing store with Pens, lighters, and recently watches.

It's funny sometimes you just stumble upon things and you are plesantly surprised.

Cheers,
Bhanu


----------



## Guest

Not to forget










Got one from Nomos latetely when visiting their booth at Baselworld.


----------



## tscoffee115

Such a very amazing link!

calcul pret assurance simulation taux emprunt immobilier - Taux emprunt immobilier. Comparez les offres d'emprunt immobilier, simulation emprunt immobilier, taux emprunt immobiliercalcul pret assurance simulation taux emprunt immobilier


----------



## Beau8

Very informative~thanks guys! ;-)


----------



## Kayakman

Pelikan,have 2 rollerball,refills don`t last long!! I had to modify the barrel tip to accept the Pilot refill,cheap and writes GREAT,my Montblanc 149 is a nice pen also,but too expensive now to buy,I payed 90.00 when I bought it...Cheers


----------



## Caraptor

+1 for Pelikan:-!
I love my Souveran 600.


----------

